# Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen



## Schuster Josef (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo Gemeinde!!

Nach ca. 1/2 Jahr programmieren, visualisieren und Schaltschrankbau ist die neue Steuerung endlich in Betrieb. 

       

            

Es fehlt nur mehr der Füllstandssensor (Ultraschall) dann hab ich alles.
Bis auf die kleinen Programmfehler die im Betreib sicherlich noch auftreten werden.  


mfg


----------



## nico1985 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Das ist ja hammer! :gratuliere. Du bist Elektromeister! Hast du auch einen Futterautomat den du programmieren kannst? oder hat der Teich Video überwachung?

Echt hammer!!!


----------



## Schuster Josef (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Danke, danke. War auch viel arbeit.

Ich habe Betriebselektriker gelernt und benötige für meinem Beruf Kenntnisse in S7 programmieren. 

Ausserdem habe ich über meine Firma die meisten Komponenten bezogen da es sonst viel zu teuer wäre. 
Die meisten Steuerungsteile habe ich zum Schrottpreis erhalten da sie in unserer Firma durch neue Komponenten ersetzt wurden. 

Videoüberwachung bzw. Futterautomat könnte man sicherlich auch noch in die Steuerung einbinden, habe ich aber nicht vor. 
Obwohl eine Kamera sicherlich seinen Reiz hätte. 

mfg


----------



## nico1985 (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Zeig es denn in deinem Programm an wenn z.b. eine Pumpe verdreckt ist und nicht mehr volle leistung (Wasser vördert).??


----------



## Schuster Josef (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Momentan habe ich keine Durchflußmessung realisiert. Wäre aber ohne Probleme möglich.
Man braucht nur den Durchfluß (4-20mA bzw. Schaltausgang)) messen, diesen auswerten und ab einem programmierten Durchfuß eine Warnung bzw. Alarm ausgeben.

Ist aber eine Überlegung Wert sowas zu realisieren ... Danke

mfg


----------



## Sebbl (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo,

echt super arbeit, gefällt mir sehr gut. 
Mich würde interessieren wie du die Temperaturen mit der SPS ausliest. Wäre toll wenn du mir was darüber erzählen könntest. 

mfg
Seb


----------



## Schuster Josef (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Also die Temperaturen werden mit PT100 in 4 Draht Ausführung ausgelesen.
4 Draht PT100 sind notwendig da sonst keine Leitungskompensation erfolgt.

Eingelesen werden sie mittels einer Analogen Eingabebaugrppe (6ES7331-7KF02-0AB0).

Im Programm wird der eingelesene Wert skaliert und weiterverarbeitet. 
Da gehts dann aber bereits ins Deteil ....


mfg


----------



## JoergK (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hehe, stark...

was hast' denn da drin? Ne 313er?
.. und gleich ein WinCC obendrüber, ich bin entzückt 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Schuster Josef (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Die CPU ist eine 6ES7-315 2DP.

Eine Digitale Eingabebaugruppe (DI 32 x DC 24 V), eine Digitale Ausgabebaugruppe (DO 32 x DC 24 V/ 0,5 A), 
eine Analogbaugruppe (AI 8 x 12 Bit) sowie eine CP343 für die Netzwerkverbindung sind momentan verbaut.   

mfg


----------



## sante (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo

sieht ja gigantisch aus.

aber von den ganzen verstehe ich eigentlich nur bahnhof.

ich für mich selbst kann ja mal ein kabel verlegen und ne steckdose drann, aber dann ist auch schon schluß.


----------



## Schuster Josef (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Hab mich jetzt nach nico1985 Hinweiß entschieden einen Durchfusssensor zu installieren.
Dank an nico1985!!

So sieht das Teil aus:

 

Der Sensor besitzt zwei Schaltausgänge die einstellbar sind. Weiters besitzt der Sensor neun Leds die den aktuellen Durchfuß anzeigen. 
Sinkt die Förderleistung der Pumpe verringert sich die Anzahl der Leds und je nachdem wie die Schaltausgänge programmiert sind kommt ne Warnung!!

Den Sensor werd ich kurz vor dem Siebfilter platzieren. 
Nur bin ich momentan noch am Rätseln wie ich den Fühler montiere 



mfg


----------



## underfrange (11. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Wieso hast du denn eine 315 2 DP genommen?? Wofür verwendest du denn den Profibus?? ne 313er wäre doch um einiges günstiger gewessen???

Ach ja und bei den IFM Durchflusssensoren kann es sein das du nach einiger Zeit Probleme mit der Messung bekommst, wenn sich Algen oder andere Ablagerungen angesetzt haben. Dann bekommst du immer eine Durchflussanzeige obwohl du keinen Durchfluss mehr hast. 


Aber ist schon eine Ordentlich Arbeit die du da machst. Respekt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

 

kannst Du auch von Unterwegs/ Urlaub auf diese Daten zugreifen ?


----------



## Schuster Josef (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!


Ja ich kann von unterwegs auf den PC zugreifen. Teamviewer (Freeware) heißt das Programm. 
Einen Webserver könnte man ebenfalls einrichten --> ist mir aber zu unsicher.

Warum ich eine 315 2DP genommen habe?? 
Nun ja ich habe das gesamte Rack (CPU, DI, DO, AI und CP343) inclusive zwei Sitop (5 und 10A) zum Schrottpreis von meiner Firma erhalten.
Der Preis war nur zweistellig, da habe ich nicht lange überlegt und zugegriffen.
Genaugenommen ist die CPU sogar eine CPU315F-2DP (fehlersicher).

Den Profibus verwende ich im Moment noch nicht, 
da aber in nächster Zeit einige Umbauarbeiten bei uns in der Firma stattfinden könnte es sein das ich ein OP für meinen Schaltschrank bekomme!!


Bezüglich dem IFM werd ich noch Erfahrungen sammeln müssen. 
Ich kann ja zur Not eine Überwachung programmieren die mich warnt --> Pumpe steht --> Durchfuss wird angezeigt --> Warnung bzw. Alarm ausgeben!!

Danke für die Hinweise!!

mfg


----------



## heiko_243 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Durchfluß kann man günstig auch noch auf eine andere Art messen (indirekt) - ich mache das mit einem Freescale Drucksensor der den Druckunterschied vor/nach Filter, Skimmer bzw. Pumpe erfaßt. Auch als absolute Messung möglich. Dazu muss nur ein 5mm Schlauch angeschlossen werden. Es liegt nichts im zu fördernden Medium. Ich schalte damit die Pumpe ab und mache eine Warn-Anzeige an, wenn mein Skimmer voll ist.


----------



## underfrange (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Mensch bei dir in der Firma müsste man Arbeiten  Bei uns werden die alten S5 auch nochmal verwendet....
Dein OP sollte aber auch ohne Profibus über den MPI laufen. Also 315er verkaufen 313 er kaufen und trotzdem noch n paar Euros übrig haben  .

Es gibt auch Durchflusswächter die für deinen Zweck zuverlässiger Arbeiten. Ich kenn jetzt den Hersteller nicht auswendig, aber es gibt Sensoren die ein Schaufelrädchen haben, das über den Wasserdurchfluss angetrieben wird. Oder du baust dir sowas ähnliches was aus einem kleinen gleichstrommotor und wertest es über einen Analogeingang aus...


----------



## Schuster Josef (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Danke für die Hinweise!!

Da ich den IFM ebenfalls zum Schrottpreis erhalten habe werd ich vorerst mal den IFM testen.
Falls zu oft Probleme auftreten, werd ich mich für eine Lösung mittels Druck entscheiden.

Werd den IFM aber erst nach dem Urlaub einbauen und testen ... nicht das in den 3 Wochen Urlaub was passiert. 

Andere Frage: Wer von euch hat ne Füllstandsanzeige bzw. Überwachung realisiert??
Ich bekomme nach dem Urlaub einen Ultraschallsensor mit 4-20mA Ausgang.
Gibt es hier noch andere Möglichkeiten den Füllstand zu messen??

mfg


----------



## heiko_243 (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Ich überwache den Füllstand mittels einfachem Schwimmerschalter (Meder, Schwimmer mit Reed-Kontakt). Wenn der minimale Füllstand unterschritten wird, wird zeitbegrenzt bis zu einem zweiten Kontakt gefüllt. 
Gut ist auch eine einfache Leitwert-Messung zwischen zwei Edelstahl-Elektroden.
Ultraschall kann fehlerhafte Messungen bringen, wenn mal eine Spinne o.ä. vornedran residiert.


----------



## Schuster Josef (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Mittels Schwimmerschalter hab ich mir auch schon überlegt.

Ich möchte aber eine Anzeige in cm bzw. Prozent.
Falls der Ultraschallsensor zu viele Störungen aufweist muss ich mir eh was anderes überlegen.

mfg

ANDI


----------



## Schuster Josef (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Hab gerade den Durchflußwächter in Betrieb genommen.

    

Bin noch am testen und überprüfe gerade ob die Signale richtig ankommen.


mfg

ANDI


----------



## Schuster Josef (4. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo Leute!!

Jetzt ist auch der Füllstandssensor in Betrieb. 
Derzeit nur Überwachung, d.h. es wird noch nichts abgeschaltet im Fehlerfall.
90cm Tief ist es an der montierten Stelle = 100%.

 


mfg


----------



## Mack 13 (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Respekt
Da kann sich ja mansche Firma was abschauen


----------



## Schuster Josef (10. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!!

Danke, war aber auch sehr viel arbeit!!!

mfg


----------



## Schuster Josef (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo Gemeinde!!

Hier in kleines Update:

       

       

Der Füllstands Sensor (IPF) macht keinerlei Probleme. Die Füllstandsüberwachung mittels Ultraschallsenor ist ebenfalls in Ordnung!!

Derzeit teste ich einen Messumformer der mir den Stromistwert liefert.
Den Energieverbrauch zähle ich mit einem einfachen Stromzähler für Wechselspannung der mir 1600 Impulse pro k/Wh in die SPS zählt.

Im großen und ganzen ist jetzt alles fertig!!

mfg


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo Josef,
ich erstarre immer mehr in Ehrfurcht vor Deinem System .
So groß würde ich nicht hinaus wollen, doch fehlt bei mir zwischen Wunsch und Können ein ganzes Stück... .
Macht ein thread "Prozess-Steuerung für Idioten" dafür Sinn, oder gehört das woanders hin?


----------



## Schuster Josef (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo!

Um eine SPS zu programmieren gehöhrt schon einiges an Erfahrung und Wissen dazu!!

Ein Thread ... für jemanden der keine Grundkenntnisse hat ... ich weiß nicht ob das Sinn macht??

Wenn aber Grundwissen vorhanden ist und nur einige offenen Fragen herrschen, wäre das kein Problem. 
Ich hab mir auch selbst in diversen Foren einige Dinge erklären lassen müssen!!


mfg


----------



## Joerg (23. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Servus Josef,
ich denke auch, wenn man davon nicht mindestens Grundkenntnisse hat, sollte man da besser auf eine vorgefertigte Lösung setzen.


----------



## Aragorn (24. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Das ist der Wahnsinn!!! Superjaja


----------



## gAudi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo liebes Forum,

mein Techniker-Projekt entspricht in etwa der hier vorgestellten Steuerung. Zur Zeit bin ich in der "Jäger-und-Sammel"-Phase. Das heißt, ich versuche über alle möglichen Quellen Hardware (Sensoren, Ventile,...) zu beziehen. Und da stoße ich gerade auf ein Problem. Ich möchte gerne den PH-Wert messen und in meine SPS (Siemens) einlesen. Falls möglich 4-20mA!
Hat da evtl. schon jemand Erfahrungswerte, oder sogar ggf. konkrete Bauteile mit Best.-Nr.? 

@ Schuster Josef:
Hast Du die Bilder für die Visualisierung selber erstellt, oder konntest Du, zumindest teilweise, auf fertige Icons zurück greifen? Auf jeden Fall super realisiert! Die Meßlatte liegt sehr hoch! ;-)

Lieben Gruß

    Günni


----------



## RKurzhals (8. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo Günni und Aragorn,
es freut mich, dass es noch mehr "Bewunderer", und vor allen Dingen Interessenten gibt!
Ich selber habe kein Problem mit einfachen Logikschaltungen, und deren Verdrahtung. Dennoch ist der Sprung zu einer SPS für mich noch nicht fassbar. Wenn man das für Trottel wie mich erklären könnte (oder zeigen könnte, wo man das versteht.... :beten), dann wäre das für mich eine echte Hilfe.
Sollte ich das schaffen, dann will ich auch gerne versuchen zu erklären, wie man diese oder jene Details steuerungstechnisch lösen kann, sobald bei mir eine SPS werkelt. Das ist mein Anspruch als Forenteilnehmer, auch wieder zu geben, was ich von anderen gelernt habe... .


----------



## Schuster Josef (25. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

@gAudi

Es gibt vorgefertigte Icons, Button usw.. Zeichnen bzw. anordnen und mit den Variablen der SPS verbinden musst aber trotzdem selber.

Die Bilder sind von mir selber erstellt worden!!  

PH-Wert Messungen verwenden wir in der Arbeit, hab mich jedoch mit diesen Messungen noch nicht befasst.

@RKurzhals
SPS Programmieren ist nicht so einfach. Ich selber durfte von der Arbeit mehrere Kurse besuchen!! Nicht nur durch die Kurse alleine  ... 
erst mit praktischen arbeiten lernt mann den richtigen Umgang!!  Beschreibungen usw. findest du alles auf der Siemens HP.
Zb.:siehe hier: w**.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=4077&Language=de




mfg


----------



## Michael85 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Hallo, 
ich bin ebenfalls Elektriker und muss sagen das du das schon mehr als gut gemacht.
Auch wenn ich mir die Ordnung und Sauberkeit bei der Installation bewerte.
Das du an der Visualisierung lange dran gesessen hast kann ich mir wirklich vorstellen.

Finde es super von deine Firma die Teile zum mehr als guten Kurs abzugeben.
Bei uns (Firma mit mehr als 1,5Mrd€ Umsatz) wird nichts abgegeben ausser was ausdrücklich von einer Rep.Werkstatt kaputt geschrieben worden ist.

Ich habe (musste) mir günstig eine 314IFM in der Bucht schiessen. Noch ein paar Baugruppen dabei und weiter gehts. Habe mir auch eine Ultraschall Messsonde bestellt.
Diese wird die nächsten Wochen in Betrieb genommen. Sobald ich alles fertig habe werde ich auch mal was posten.

Gruß und weiterhin viel spaß mit dem Projekt.


----------



## gAudi (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

@Michael85:
hast Du evtl. schon Erfahrungen mit PH-Messung und Auswertung? Ich suche noch immer eine Möglichkeit den PH-Wert in die SPS einzulesen. Allerdings habe ich wenig Lust, den PH-Sensor jede Woche neu zu kalibrieren! 

Wäre toll, wenn jemand da was wüsste!

Gruß

gAudi!


----------



## Fanatic (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Sowas bekommt man von Endress und Hauser. Standart Industrieanwendung. 4-20mA Ausgang. Soetwas ist neu aber nicht wirklich billig.

Versuche mal in der Bucht zu schauen hier werden of Industiegeräte veräußert zu "angenehmen" Preisen. Hier muß man dann recherchieren ob die 4-20 mA Ausgang haben.
Habe hier auch eins bekommen unter 100 Euronen ! Habe den Typen aber nicht parat. Das teuere ist aber nicht das Gerät .. die Elektroden bedeuten dauerhafte Kosten.

Um das kalibrieren wirst du aber nicht herum kommen ! bzw. nur mit sehr hohem moneterem Einsatz ! Siehe Endress und Hauser : Topclean bz. Topcal.

Soweit .. 
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## gAudi (18. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

@Fanatic:

ja das hört sich doch schon sehr gut an! Ob nun 4-20mA, oder 0-10V ist mir dann noch fast egal. Kalibrieren ist mir auch klar, nur die Häufigkeit sollte meine Freizeit nicht zu sehr belasten! Wenn ich da alle 6 Wochen mal dran muss, ist das vollkommen in Ordnung! 
Wäre super, wenn Du mir den von Dir verbauten Typen mal nennen könntest!

Was meinst Du mit "moneterem Einsatz"? Wie hoch wäre der denn ungefähr, und was erkaufe ich mir damit?

Noch sind wir flexibel mit unserem Projekt! Sind gerade bei der Materialbeschaffung und Planung!

Gruß
Günni


----------



## Fanatic (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Projekt Teichsteuerung Neu (fast) abgeschlossen*

Moin,

ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut ..
Ich habe ein Mettler Toledo, optisch wie dieses : Ph2100 im Einsatz .. Mir ist aufgefallen das diese Baugleich mit denen von Endress und Hauser sind.
Hatte zu Hause nachgeschaut aber mir den Typen nicht gemerkt 

Ich habe meins vor ~2 Jahren in der Bucht ersteigert. Preis ...ca 100 Euronen. 

Du benötigst dann noch eine PH Elektrode und Pufferlösung zum kalibrieren.

moneterem Aufwand = Belastung der Brieftasche 

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß
Sascha


----------

